# failed to calculate modules dependencies at boot help...

## goltuna

hello,

After merged all kde 3.0.1 step by step perfectly I have this failure on boot:

"failed to calculate modules dependencies"

 and on dmesg:

"devs_register(1):could not append to parent err:17

Result: no more iicons on all kde just the subtitle and lot of bug when logging on root on kde.

Any idea how to solve this situation.

Tks

Goltuna

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## leej

 *goltuna wrote:*   

> hello,
> 
> After merged all kde 3.0.1 step by step perfectly I have this failure on boot:
> 
> "failed to calculate modules dependencies"
> ...

 

Have you recompiled your kernel and/or installed kernel modules (alsa, nvidia, etc.) during the same login that you merged KDE3.0.1?  :Smile: 

----------

## ViMan

If you did recompile the kernel, check out how I solved the problem at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6306.  Hope this helps you out.

----------

